# Auf Datei ausserhalb des Tomcat zugreifen



## Samson_Miller (30. Jan 2008)

Ich habe eine Web-Anwendung geschrieben. Jetzt möchte ich auf einer Seite einen Link zu einer Datei einbauen, die lokal bei mir im Netzwerk liegt. Der Tomcat befindet sich unter C:\Programme, die Datei aber auf X:\.

Jeder der dei Web-Anwendung aufruft, hat auch das Laufwerk X:\, also hat auch jeder Benutzer die Datei.

Wie kann es nun hinbekommen, das wenn jemand auf den Link klickt, die Datei vom Laufwerk X:\ geöffnet wird?

Die Möglichkeit die Datei zu verschieben besteht nicht, sie muss auf X:\ bleiben.


----------



## maki (30. Jan 2008)

Du kannst keinen Link auf eine Ressource ausserhalb deiner Web Anwendung machen.
Ein sog. Stream Servlet löst dieses Problem, hab grde keines da, aber google sollte dir einige Beispiele liefern, da dass ein allgemeines Problem ist.


----------



## ms (30. Jan 2008)

Gibts da nicht diese hässliche file:\\\... -Variante?

ms


----------



## maki (30. Jan 2008)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts da nicht diese hässliche file:\\\... -Variante?
> 
> ms


Kann sein das ich auf dem Holzweg bin, aber das sollte nur lokal funktionieren.

Falls nicht klärt mich bitte auf, dass kommt nämlich auch bald auf mich zu...


----------



## quadro (30. Jan 2008)

Ich glaube ich habe da etwas gefunden, was sehr vielversprechend aussieht, werde Euch morgen mal informieren, ob das geklappt hat...  Seid gespannt!


----------

